# Beautiful Liar Beyonce and Shakira new video



## macface (Mar 1, 2007)

Has anybody seen it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZN6Zqr_sm...elated&search=

yeah, i heard the song on the radio and came home and saw it. wasn't what i expected but i thought they both looked beautiful


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 2, 2007)

hawtness


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 2, 2007)

I loved it! I saw it on TRL the other day. You hardly ever see 2 women pairing up & singing together anymore. They are both HAWTTTT. & they've got killer bodies. *jealous* !!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 3, 2007)

two curvy beautiful women! hawwt the music isnt bad either.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought they could've done so much more with the dancing.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I thought they could've done so much more with the dancing._

 
I agree.

I saw it this morning and I noticed how much better shakira is at dancing than beyonce.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh but I loved this video, I'm a big fan of both Shakira and Beyonce and I think their beautiful voices paired wonderfully


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love this song! great video!! I'm fan of Beyoncé and Shakira.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I agree.

I saw it this morning and I noticed how much better shakira is at dancing than beyonce._

 
LOL! That's because Beyoncé is not a great dancer, despite people's beliefs. Shakira is phenomenal, though. She would probably make a lot of people look bad. She can out-slither a snake with her moves.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 8, 2007)

I think Shakira trains in dancing or has trained in dance more than Beyonce.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 8, 2007)

i know. its just.. when you put her right up next to someone and you can compare them doing the same exact moves, it really shows how good of a dancer she really is (shakira )


----------

